# New Update



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't see this posted but it looks like we're getting an update.

Looks like it brings camera improvements and fixes to video streaming (hopefully that means HDMI out fix).

http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/03/15/verizon-approves-update-9-16-6-for-the-razr-hd-and-maxx-hd-lots-of-bug-fixes-and-improvements-coming-your-way/


----------



## koftheworld (Oct 10, 2011)

skinien said:


> I don't see this posted but it looks like we're getting an update.
> 
> Looks like it brings camera improvements and fixes to video streaming (hopefully that means HDMI out fix).
> 
> http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/03/15/verizon-approves-update-9-16-6-for-the-razr-hd-and-maxx-hd-lots-of-bug-fixes-and-improvements-coming-your-way/


Yup soon soak first then release a week after if the usual pattern happens

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

koftheworld said:


> Yup soon soak first then release a week after if the usual pattern happens
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


I didn't think they did soak tests for maintenance updates.


----------



## koftheworld (Oct 10, 2011)

skinien said:


> I didn't think they did soak tests for maintenance updates.


Yes sometimes.in the past they have lasted only a day or two and if I remember correctly there was one that skipped right to release.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

If interested on not waiting for vzw on the update here is the link.

http://www.droid-life.com/2013/03/18/download-motorola-droid-razr-hd-update-9-16-6-android-4-1-2/

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

If you take it you will lose your ability to fastboot


----------



## dru21281 (Nov 27, 2012)

I installed the update 9.16.6 manually and temp unrooted before hand then restored root with no problem. SS 3.12 did not work after that but I just uninstalled and reinstalled and it works fine... Roms flash fine and everything is working as it should. 
Question, if I install a ROM like Fusion/Vitreous on ROM slot 1 and have the new update 9.16.6 on stock slot and make a backup of that and restore it to RS1 before installing the ROM, will I be using the firmware and changes from the update or what's on my ROM slot? 
I will try to fastboot or use Razrhd utility to go back to stock soon and post back asap.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newmanx4 (Mar 24, 2012)

Supposedly they put a root checker in the program menu. This update is also supposedly non revertable, so no going back to stock if the phone were to have to go back to VZW.

Sent from my RAZR MAXX HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dru21281 (Nov 27, 2012)

newmanx4 said:


> Supposedly they put a root checker in the program menu. This update is also supposedly non revertable, so no going back to stock if the phone were to have to go back to VZW.
> 
> Sent from my RAZR MAXX HD using Tapatalk 2


Ok so like I posted above I updated to the new update earlier today and kept root. I just used Matts RazrHD utility and it worked, im back on stock 4.0.4...
Im not sure why people are saying it will not work or what, but I have just done it and there were no problems what so ever.


----------



## newmanx4 (Mar 24, 2012)

That is good to know.

Sent from my RAZR MAXX HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newmanx4 (Mar 24, 2012)

Check the program menu. Line 15 at the bottom is the root checker. While you're back on stock does it say rooted or unrooted?

Sent from my RAZR MAXX HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dru21281 (Nov 27, 2012)

I already rerooted and im back on 4.1.1 now. Sorry, but I will check next time for sure.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Just got my OTA.




















Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andyliberty (Oct 7, 2011)

> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I already rerooted and im back on 4.1.1 now. Sorry, but I will check next time for sure.[/background]


So if I have taken the 4.1.2 update, is it possible to revert back to ICS stock with the utility, root, and keep root when I take the 4.1.2 update again? I'm a little worried/nervious given the warning in Matt's utility post.....


----------



## andyliberty (Oct 7, 2011)

Should have waited. The answer is no







. Just lost all my user data and never made it back to ICS stock.


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Here is a post I found about going back to ICS and gaining root.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/39840-Back-to-stock-4.0.4-after-new-update-4.1.2#entry1122815
Back to stock 4.0.4 after new update 4.1.2

Sent from my brain using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dru21281 (Nov 27, 2012)

Droidx0351 said:


> Here is a post I found about going back to ICS and gaining root.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com....2#entry1122815
> Back to stock 4.0.4 after new update 4.1.2
> ...


Yes that is my post, and I did successfully downgrade that first time. But I tried again today to post screen shots, and it would not work! I updated the post. I cant see what has changed with my phone now since the first downgrade, maybe something has sync'd IDK. My phone is not bricked, and it is still rooted with SS but it gives errors no matter what I try with RazrHD utility!


----------

